# Bulking Up.  ( The old school way )



## Seeker

Almost on a daily basis I see guys come on here  and tell us that they weigh 130 lbs and can't gain weight.  They try and try and can't.

I remember when I was 15 years old standing 6'ft tall and weighing 150 lbs. I was lucky that my older brother was a bodybuilder and helped me get started. A few years later i was 220lbs. Back then there was a full proof method of bulking that was used with great success, and yet gaining weight seems to be a big problem with beginners today. Somehow this old method got lost in the shuffle. It's to bad, because gaining weight is really not a problem. Bulking up is far and away the easiest part of lifting. 

If you want to make use of some good old fashioned gold and really apply yourself, you can gain lots of weight. If you want to stop screwing around and try something new for a couple of months, you can get as bulky as you want.

Lets review this old proven method and sum up the essentials very quickly. here it is...

SQUATS AND MILK!!!

Thats it! Heavy squats and lots of milk and never mind if the principle is years old. It works!!! if you don't gain at least 10 lbs in a month you're doing something wrong.
GOMAD! Gallon of milk a day! it may sound excessive, and maybe it is, but its a sure guarantee of GAINZ!

You can even soup of the milk by adding ice cream, protein powder, peanut butter, etc..

the other essential part is the SQUAT!  Develop a program that requires you squat 3 times a week, dead lift once a week. Add bench, military press, rows, stiff legged dead lifts, and dips, and pull overs.

Work hard on the exercises, and work to your limit on the squats. Try to add 5 lbs a week!  Drink that gallon of milk a day. Gets lots of rest and sleep. Maintain a calm, tranquil mind and start saving your money. you're gonna need to buy bigger clothes!

Thank you.

Seeker.


----------



## ECKSRATED

What's a squat? Can u explain that too please. Thank u


----------



## Seeker

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Squat_(exercise)


----------



## don draco




----------



## don draco

In all seriousness, this is great advice Seek.  I used the same method for the first 6 months of my training with great success.  Half a gallon of whole milk per day was the minimum.  I put on over 30 lbs in 3 months.


----------



## ECKSRATED

I still drink almost a half gallon a day. I had a hard time at first putting on weight too when I was younger but then I told myself to stop eating like a girl. Doubled my food intake with a shot load of milk too and went from 145 to 196. Natural. Young kids don't know what it means to eat a lot of food. They think they can go buy some supplement with Ronnie Coleman on the front of it and get jacked.


----------



## Seeker

The other day I was home bored out of my mind. So I ate two peanut  butter sandwiches and drank a gallon of milk. Lol! It brought back memories of when I first started lifting seriously. Believe it or not, thanks to my brother squats was my main exercise. He made sure I did at least one set of 20 rep squats per workout. My thighs were trunks by the time I was 20


----------



## Jayjay82

Squats are great to increase size one of the best exercises. Good thread seek!


----------



## SuperBane

Farmers diet = dozen eggs a gallon of milk a loaf of bread peanut butter. Shit whip up a ton of French toast pb&j fry some eggs.  Maybe even add some links or bacon on the side. Each day.

Compound lifts. Squats deads bench OH press Bent over row.

You won't get picked on anymore.


----------



## deadlift666

I support the message in this thread.


----------



## NbleSavage

Great post, Seek. Haven't thought about the infamous "Squats and Milk" protocol for some time.


----------



## woodswise

Yes, Seeker.  Thanks for reminding me of this.  I used the 20 squat program and drank a gallon of milk each day when I made my move from long distance runner to big boy about 18 years ago.  Those packed on the pounds like nothing else, and I have never been back below 200# since then.


----------



## DreamChaser

The original weight gainer that worked.Instead of the bullshit weight gainers they be selling to some ignorant souls these days


----------



## Tren4Life

Seeker said:


> Almost on a daily basis I see guys come on here  and tell us that they weigh 130 lbs and can't gain weight.  They try and try and can't.
> 
> I remember when I was 15 years old standing 6'ft tall and weighing 150 lbs. I was lucky that my older brother was a bodybuilder and helped me get started. A few years later i was 220lbs. Back then there was a full proof method of bulking that was used with great success, and yet gaining weight seems to be a big problem with beginners today. Somehow this old method got lost in the shuffle. It's to bad, because gaining weight is really not a problem. Bulking up is far and away the easiest part of lifting.
> 
> If you want to make use of some good old fashioned gold and really apply yourself, you can gain lots of weight. If you want to stop screwing around and try something new for a couple of months, you can get as bulky as you want.
> 
> Lets review this old proven method and sum up the essentials very quickly. here it is...
> 
> SQUATS AND MILK!!!
> 
> Thats it! Heavy squats and lots of milk and never mind if the principle is years old. It works!!! if you don't gain at least 10 lbs in a month you're doing something wrong.
> GOMAD! Gallon of milk a day! it may sound excessive, and maybe it is, but its a sure guarantee of GAINZ!
> 
> You can even soup of the milk by adding ice cream, protein powder, peanut butter, etc..
> 
> the other essential part is the SQUAT!  Develop a program that requires you squat 3 times a week, dead lift once a week. Add bench, military press, rows, stiff legged dead lifts, and dips, and pull overs.
> 
> Work hard on the exercises, and work to your limit on the squats. Try to add 5 lbs a week!  Drink that gallon of milk a day. Gets lots of rest and sleep. Maintain a calm, tranquil mind and start saving your money. you're gonna need to buy bigger clothes!
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Seeker.




So what your saying is you started out as a PL.


----------



## AlphaD

Excellent advice Seek.....i approve this information here within.


----------



## snake

SuperBane said:


> Farmers diet = dozen eggs a gallon of milk a loaf of bread peanut butter. Shit whip up a ton of French toast pb&j fry some eggs.  Maybe even add some links or bacon on the side. Each day.
> 
> Compound lifts. Squats deads bench OH press Bent over row.
> 
> You won't get picked on anymore.


^^YUP!^^
I'd also like to add the same rest as the farmer. Damn whipper-snappers these days are out to all hours of the morning, gettin all tore up, damn kids!


----------



## snake

*Seeker*

Good post! We tend to overthink everything as you pointed out. Eat big to be big!

I'm with ya Bro on everything, just not on the squat 3x a week with DL added in. Something's gonna give sooner or later. Ow, 10 lbs a month may be a stretch. I would think you would need to add about 1,500 cal to your diet to get that, ballpark. (Someone can correct my math if they like)


----------



## DocDePanda187123

snake said:


> Good post! We tend to overthink everything as you pointed out. Eat big to be big!
> 
> I'm with ya Bro on everything, just not on the squat 3x a week with DL added in. Something's gonna give sooner or later. Ow, 10 lbs a month may be a stretch. I would think you would need to add about 1,500 cal to your diet to get that, ballpark. (Someone can correct my math if they like)



That's what I've been doing for maybe 8monthe now. Squatting 3x a week every week and began with deads twice a week but now only once a week. You'd be surprised at what the body can handle when stress is introduced correctly


----------



## snake

Docd187123 said:


> That's what I've been doing for maybe 8monthe now. Squatting 3x a week every week and began with deads twice a week but now only once a week. You'd be surprised at what the body can handle when stress is introduced correctly


Heavy Doc and still putting gym weight on? I could get away with a heavy/light once a week when I was young. Let me in on the secret!


----------



## DocDePanda187123

snake said:


> Heavy Doc and still putting gym weight on? I could get away with a heavy/light once a week when I was young. Let me in on the secret!



Well I've lost weight recently due to having an injury and deciding to cut since I cannot lift heavy until it's healed but before the injury, yes I lifted heavy and maintained my weight (don't want to gain much more mass if at all); in the past when I've done it I gained 20-30lbs in a few short months. 

Once I get back in he swing of things it'll be heavy squats Tuesday, light recovery squats Thursday, and heavy squats Saturday. Once I exhaust that progression and am sure I'm fully healed I will go to heavy squats Tuesday, heavy box squats or front squats Thursday, and heavy squats Saturday. After that I'll add a 4th day of squats but most likely will be a light/recovery day of squatting.


----------



## nightster

Thx for the info!!!


----------



## Trauma RN

I love squats and I love whole milk!!! Thank you SEEK!!!


----------



## Seeker

snake said:


> Heavy Doc and still putting gym weight on? I could get away with a heavy/light once a week when I was young. Let me in on the secret!



This thread is mostly directed to the young beginner, though any healthy adult can incorporate this method. I'm 50 years old and being on a cruise that's what  I'm doing now. Squatting 3 times a week, and deads once a week. Squats on deads day is light.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Seek how many sets and reps are u typically doing on those 3 days?


----------



## DF

I prefer my milk in the form of ICE CREAM!


----------



## Seeker

Ecks,

Monday it's 5 sets of 5, Wednesday it's 4 sets of 5, and Friday it's 5 sets of 5 and one set of 8.  This is squats. On Wednesday is when I dead lift which is only 4 sets. I'm not bulking either so I'm not following the method the way  I lined it out on my opening post. I just felt after running 22 weeks of intense volume 6 days a week and hard dieting I needed a change for a bit. Yeah you would think squatting 3 days isn't a break lol but I'm feeling good and my strength is coming back nicely.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Seeker said:


> This thread is mostly directed to the young beginner, though any healthy adult can incorporate this method. I'm 50 years old and being on a cruise that's what  I'm doing now. Squatting 3 times a week, and deads once a week. Squats on deads day is light.



Impressive gramps . I know some young bucks at my gym who can't even do that and you out them to shame


----------



## Seeker

Docd187123 said:


> Impressive gramps . I know some young bucks at my gym who can't even do that and you out them to shame



Haha man I live for this shit.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Seeks a closet PLer. 

It's ok, Seek, your secret is safe with me.


----------



## Dtownry

Yep yep.  I have been telling every noob this forever.  That is how I got my start.  5x5 program and a GOMAD.  No shit 30 pounds and strong as hell (well in a gym rat way).  

But every noob wants to spin their wheels and "lean" bulk.  It is like a broken record.


----------



## stonetag

Ah yes words of wisdom from the old and wise (not that old bro!). Like the young bull said to the old bull atop the hill over looking the herd, lets run down and fuk us a cow, the old bull say's let's walk down and fuk'em all!  Good post my man, me likes the old school way


----------



## BigGameHunter

Excellent advice as always Seeker.   

Squats, Peanut butter and waffle syrup with lots milk brings back some memories. Thanks


----------



## AlphaD

Its Funny, my bulking drink in high school for football was 3cups of Milk, 1 cup of yogart, 4 eggs, 3 tablespoons of Peanut butter cup of oatmeal, 2 scoops of protein.  I always had to put on about 15 pounds after the cutting from wrestling season, and that was my standard protocol.....


----------



## TriniJuice

I gained a good bit of weight when I was natty drinkinh this; 
2cups Milk
1cup Oats
2-3 scoops PB
2 scoops Protein Powder
2x a day

Was 17/18 just getN out of H/S
Went from 174 to maybe about 186...cant recall but I know it was high 80s in about 3months
And back than my diet was shxt but I got bigger


----------



## kindanewtothis

Nice thread, but it doesn't mention the fact that gaining muscle is not the same as gaining weight. I thought the goal of bodybuilding was to primarily maximize muscle and look aesthetic, not weight gain. Sumo wrestlers on the other hand, who typically eat 20,000 calories a day (~7 gallons of milk) and also exercise, focus on gaining weight. If we are talking about old school bodybuilding and balanced/aesthetic physiques, I think we have to look no further than Frank Zane as a good example. It took him about 15 years of bodybuilding and a carefully planned diet to win the Mr. Olympia at around 180 lbs (1977). For Zane, every bit of weight gain and calorie he consumed served a purpose: to further exaggerate his award winning illusion and display carefully crafted and appealing symmetry. Zane never really had to cut for this reason either and always maintained a relatively low bodyfat.  In an interview he mentioned: Frank: "Simple sugars (ice cream, milk), bread, potatoes. Carbohydrates in great amounts would smooth me out in a week or so. I never go overboard on any of these. I have always been closely in touch with my body so that I receive a signal from overtraining or overeating and then I cut back accordingly."

I think in summary, if one was to gain about 5-8 lbs of muscle for the first 5 years of bodybuilding, and 2-5 lbs of muscle a year for the next 10, after 15 years, they could accumulate 45+ lbs of solid muscle. This would mean those even those skinny 130 lbers could one day end up as aesthetic 175-185 lbers, but it won't happen any quicker by drinking gallons of milk or thousands of calories above maintenance. Yes, if under eating is an issue, it should be addressed, but most calories should still come from solid food. Also, whole milk was designed for cows, which have 4 digestive tracks, unlike humans who only have one digestive track and often lack the lactase enzymes in cows. Why don't we primarily drink camel milk, ape milk, or lion milk? Cows were pretty cheap/easy to raise in our shared ancestral history, and thus profitable by milk companies, so milk/dairy has become a staple in most diets today, despite the potential health risks associated with it.


----------



## BigGameHunter

Now I wish I had 5 digestive tracks.


----------



## stonetag

kindanewtothis said:


> Nice thread, but it doesn't mention the fact that gaining muscle is not the same as gaining weight. I thought the goal of bodybuilding was to primarily maximize muscle and look aesthetic, not weight gain. Sumo wrestlers on the other hand, who typically eat 20,000 calories a day (~7 gallons of milk) and also exercise, focus on gaining weight. If we are talking about old school bodybuilding and balanced/aesthetic physiques, I think we have to look no further than Frank Zane as a good example. It took him about 15 years of bodybuilding and a carefully planned diet to win the Mr. Olympia at around 180 lbs (1977). For Zane, every bit of weight gain and calorie he consumed served a purpose: to further exaggerate his award winning illusion and display carefully crafted and appealing symmetry. Zane never really had to cut for this reason either and always maintained a relatively low bodyfat.  In an interview he mentioned: Frank: "Simple sugars (ice cream, milk), bread, potatoes. Carbohydrates in great amounts would smooth me out in a week or so. I never go overboard on any of these. I have always been closely in touch with my body so that I receive a signal from overtraining or overeating and then I cut back accordingly."
> 
> I think in summary, if one was to gain about 5-8 lbs of muscle for the first 5 years of bodybuilding, and 2-5 lbs of muscle a year for the next 10, after 15 years, they could accumulate 45+ lbs of solid muscle. This would mean those even those skinny 130 lbers could one day end up as aesthetic 175-185 lbers, but it won't happen any quicker by drinking gallons of milk or thousands of calories above maintenance. Yes, if under eating is an issue, it should be addressed, but most calories should still come from solid food. Also, whole milk was designed for cows, which have 4 digestive tracks, unlike humans who only have one digestive track and often lack the lactase enzymes in cows. Why don't we primarily drink camel milk, ape milk, or lion milk? Cows were pretty cheap/easy to raise in our shared ancestral history, and thus profitable by milk companies, so milk/dairy has become a staple in most diets today, despite the potential health risks associated with it.


 Tract comes from some latin fuking word, but in a nut shell it means from mouth to asshole, Saying a cow has four digestive tracts is not exactly correct. They have four compartments that make up their stomach. But after the stomach they are like every other mammal in that the path to the asshole is the same.


----------



## kindanewtothis

Exactly, I was rushed and going to type 4 stomachs before (which I knew was not anatomically correct to say), so instead I decided to use the word tract, loosely meaning continuous regions in this sense; meant to say there are 4 continuous regions (or compartments as you put it) for digestion to to take place between the esophagus and the intestines. Humans/rats are referred to as monogastrics (single chambered stomach), while cows/goats are ruminents (4-chambered). In either case, why do almost all humans between the age of 1.5-4 yrs old lose the lactase enzyme activity in their intestines? Actually, this process is normal in all mammals as they approach maturation. The thing is that nature never planned for milk, or other lactose containing foods to be consumed passed these early years.


----------



## TriniJuice

How did we go from drinking milk to science, 
Im still trying to figure out what a cow is...


----------



## ken Sass

squats deads and bench. they will make you big


----------



## #TheMatrix

Bundy drinkd pussy jews...old Russian method to getting jacked


----------



## SFGiants

kindanewtothis said:


> Nice thread, but it doesn't mention the fact that gaining muscle is not the same as gaining weight. I thought the goal of bodybuilding was to primarily maximize muscle and look aesthetic, not weight gain. Sumo wrestlers on the other hand, who typically eat 20,000 calories a day (~7 gallons of milk) and also exercise, focus on gaining weight. If we are talking about old school bodybuilding and balanced/aesthetic physiques, I think we have to look no further than Frank Zane as a good example. It took him about 15 years of bodybuilding and a carefully planned diet to win the Mr. Olympia at around 180 lbs (1977). For Zane, every bit of weight gain and calorie he consumed served a purpose: to further exaggerate his award winning illusion and display carefully crafted and appealing symmetry. Zane never really had to cut for this reason either and always maintained a relatively low bodyfat.  In an interview he mentioned: Frank: "Simple sugars (ice cream, milk), bread, potatoes. Carbohydrates in great amounts would smooth me out in a week or so. I never go overboard on any of these. I have always been closely in touch with my body so that I receive a signal from overtraining or overeating and then I cut back accordingly."
> 
> I think in summary, if one was to gain about 5-8 lbs of muscle for the first 5 years of bodybuilding, and 2-5 lbs of muscle a year for the next 10, after 15 years, they could accumulate 45+ lbs of solid muscle. This would mean those even those skinny 130 lbers could one day end up as aesthetic 175-185 lbers, but it won't happen any quicker by drinking gallons of milk or thousands of calories above maintenance. Yes, if under eating is an issue, it should be addressed, but most calories should still come from solid food. Also, whole milk was designed for cows, which have 4 digestive tracks, unlike humans who only have one digestive track and often lack the lactase enzymes in cows. Why don't we primarily drink camel milk, ape milk, or lion milk? Cows were pretty cheap/easy to raise in our shared ancestral history, and thus profitable by milk companies, so milk/dairy has become a staple in most diets today, despite the potential health risks associated with it.



We are not all bodybuilders as a matter of fact most of the big dogs on this board aren't.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

sfgiants said:


> we are not all bodybuilders as a matter of fact most of the big dogs on this board aren't.



ugpowerlifting.com


----------



## Tren4Life

Anybody know where I can get some ape milk? Those fukkers are strong as hell. Fuk it I'll try it.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Steelers4Life said:


> Anybody know where I can get some ape milk? Those fukkers are strong as hell. Fuk it I'll try it.


Go find a pregnant ape and see if she will let u suck from her teet.


----------



## Tren4Life

ECKSRATED said:


> Go find a pregnant ape and see if she will let u suck from her teet.



I think I saw one at the amusement park we were just at. lol


----------



## Seeker

Steelers4Life said:


> I think I saw one at the amusement park we were just at. lol



It might just taste like sweet bananas


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

Steelers4Life said:


> I think I saw one at the amusement park we were just at. lol



rofl! love the thread I am a huge multi squat guy I currently use a %1rm scheme so I squat every work out 85% 5x3 day one then 60% 5x8 75% 5x5 and front squats as heavy as I can handle 5x10 all on different days and I feel great no issues with over training at all just growth


----------



## hulksmash

I was 120lbs starting.

Feeding was a second job.


----------



## ken Sass

badger milk lol


----------



## BigGameHunter

S4L

I could probably talk my x mother in law out of parting with some of hers if you can catch her between bingo and buffets.


----------



## omerfo

Oh man .... dont drink that much milk full of sugar and estrogen also lactose, you will get fat and gino and maybe gases.... a lot of my friends tried it..
the good thing in milk is the protein , but you should combine it with your  protein whey powder....(Its good combine of proteins)
good luck


----------



## DocDePanda187123

omerfo said:


> Oh man .... dont drink that much milk full of sugar and estrogen also lactose, you will get fat and gino and maybe gases.... a lot of my friends tried it..
> the good thing in milk is the protein , but you should combine it with your  protein whey powder....(Its good combine of proteins)
> good luck



I suggest you do a bit more research before making alarmist claims. The issue of estrogens and progesterones in milk is a non-issue for most people. Some people, SOME, who suffer from hormonal issues may exacerbate their issues with milk and/or dairy products but the vast majority of people will not experience any such symptoms. There's also research showing that while there is estrogens in milk, it's not biologically active meaning it doesn't do anything to you. See below



> Lack of biologically active estrogens in commercial cow milk.
> 
> AuthorsFurnari C, et al. Show all Journal
> J Dairy Sci. 2012 Jan;95(1):9-14. doi: 10.3168/jds.2011-4365.
> Affiliation
> Abstract
> Recently, many studies have investigated potential estrogenic compounds in the human diet. Several of these investigations have studied cow milk, a mainstay of the diets of both young and old. In vitro studies have determined that estrogens can be found in milk, and that the concentration of estrogen may be correlated to the fat content in the milk. Regardless, the majority of these studies have concluded that the levels of estrogens in milk are too low to have a physiological effect. However, a recent study found that commercial 1% cow milk was uterotrophic in rats, suggesting that it contained biologically significant levels of estrogen. Using the rat model, we tested milk samples from commercial sources and with varying fat content for estrogenic activity. Ovariectomized female rats were given milk ad libitum for a period of 2 wk. After 12 d of treatment, rats were tested sequentially in an open field and an elevated plus maze to determine any effect of milk on anxiety levels. Upon completion of the behavior testing, uterine weights were examined. Regardless of milk type, no difference was observed in daily volume of milk consumed. Contrary to previous publications, no differences existed in either the behavior or the uterine weights between animals that consumed any milk type and the negative controls. These results demonstrated that none of the commercial milk types that we tested contained biologically significant estrogenic activity.



Furthermore, if you're not lactose intolerant, why do you even care about the lactose content of milk? All it is is a carbohydrate plain and simple. Last I checked carbs can greatly benefit a lifter be it for physique purposes or strength. You also assume there's something inherently wrong or bad about sugar. I challenge you to show evidence proving your claim. I'll wait patiently . 

You will not get gyno from milk no matter how hard you try. That is laughable.


----------



## Seeker

omerfo said:


> Oh man .... dont drink that much milk full of sugar and estrogen also lactose, you will get fat and gino and maybe gases.... a lot of my friends tried it..
> the good thing in milk is the protein , but you should combine it with your  protein whey powder....(Its good combine of proteins)
> good luck




Thanks for posting on my thread but let me explain sonething to you, I am 50 years old not 15. by the time I was your age I was already 200 lbs and pretty jacked. I kept my mouth shut and learned, learned, and learned from the older experienced  guys.  Read my thread more carefully and pay  attention to what was written here. This method has been successfully used thousands of times  before you were even a thought ! The key to the program is combination of the  milk and a very tough training routine based on and around the most important exercise in existence! Do you even?


----------



## 4acesbro21

Full fat milk ? Or the green lid stuff


----------



## 4acesbro21

Im not sure if uk i different from us ?


----------



## PillarofBalance

4acesbro21 said:


> Im not sure if uk i different from us ?



Might be. Milk comes in varying colors depending on the brand. Whole milk 2% 1% and fat free.  I am pretty sure Seeker is suggesting full fat milk.


----------



## 4acesbro21

Full fat it is


----------



## Seeker

POB is correct.  Whole milk it is. I don't remember but did they even offer low fat or fat free milk  30 or so years ago?


----------



## PillarofBalance

Seeker said:


> POB is correct.  Whole milk it is. I don't remember but did they even offer low fat or fat free milk  30 or so years ago?



I don't believe so. I don't even think it was homogenized at the time.


----------



## ken Sass

i tried a clean bulk and did not get what i wanted, i am on a dirty bulk now (including milk) and am loving it. yes i will go clean later and try and drop some b.f. but the old ways sometimes are the best.


----------



## Seeker

I am bumping this thread because we continue to get new guys in here struggling to gain weight and not knowing how to properly put on mass.  As I stated in the opening thread, it worked for me and it will work for anyone wanting to gain strength, mass,and weight.


----------



## TrickWilliams

Bump well deserved. 

Lots new guys need this kind of tried and true information. Put it to use. It will work. Simple as that.


----------



## widehips71

Can I get an Amen!


----------



## BigSwolePump

Milk cost a dollar per gallon and is 2000 calories, 128g of protein. It is by far the cheapest calories with the highest dollar to dollar amount of protein out there. Anyone who tells me that they can't gain weight by adding this to their regular diet is full of shit. Combined with the basic lifts mentioned, it is a full proof way to build mass.

Awesome thread.


----------



## BRICKS

BigSwolePump said:


> Milk cost a dollar per gallon and is 2000 calories, 128g of protein. It is by far the cheapest calories with the highest dollar to dollar amount of protein out there. Anyone who tells me that they can't gain weight by adding this to their regular diet is full of shit. Combined with the basic lifts mentioned, it is a full proof way to build mass.
> 
> Awesome thread.



Started freshman year college at 155#, finished at 195# pretty lean too.  Drank 4 eight oz glasses of milk with every meal, didn't skip any meals at the cafeteria, and trained 6 days/week.


----------



## knightmare999

BRICKS said:


> Started freshman year college at 155#, finished at 195# pretty lean too.  Drank 4 eight oz glasses of milk with every meal, didn't skip any meals at the cafeteria, and trained 6 days/week.


Don't forget the green jell-o.
😉
That story still kills me.


----------



## knightmare999

widehips71 said:


> Can I get an Amen!



Hallelujah!


----------



## mdaf

BigSwolePump said:


> Milk cost a dollar per gallon and is 2000 calories, 128g of protein. It is by far the cheapest calories with the highest dollar to dollar amount of protein out there. Anyone who tells me that they can't gain weight by adding this to their regular diet is full of shit. Combined with the basic lifts mentioned, it is a full proof way to build mass.
> 
> Awesome thread.


Wish I could enjoy the financial benefit. But I'm buying lactaid at $6/jug which is a liter short of a gallon.  When you're lactose intolerant, there's no use in gain a pound if you're going to shit out five.


----------



## Big Worm

Problem is they are 155 and 25% and want to be 205 and 10% without eating or putting in the work to do it.  Curls and playing with cable machines isnt going to get you big.


----------



## BigSwolePump

mdaf said:


> Wish I could enjoy the financial benefit. But I'm buying lactaid at $6/jug which is a liter short of a gallon.  When you're lactose intolerant, there's no use in gain a pound if you're going to shit out five.


 Second cheapest protein/calorie food is eggs. A dozen large eggs is less than a dollar and has about 840 calories and 84g of protein. If you are just looking for protein, dump the yolks. Being lactose intolerant does have some disadvantages in terms of food selection but there are still cheaper foods out there that will put mass on you.


----------

